# Kein Kashima bei 36 Talas Factory?



## zak0r (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute mein schönes BC FR-8 in Empfang genommen, die Freude ist groß jedoch wundere ich mich etwas über den großen Unterschied zwischen der Farbe des Dämpfer-Kashimas und des angeblichen Kashimas an der Gabel.
Die Aufkleber an der Gabel schreiben Factory, jedoch sehen die Standrohre für mich nach normalem Ti-Ni und nicht Kashima aus.
Ich weiss das es von Fox für OEM auch Factory-Gabeln ohne Kashima gab, Rose bewirbt das FR-8 jedoch explizit mit Kashima-Gabeln, daher müsste es auch drauf sein.

Frage daher: was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## BayPirate (27. März 2012)

Das ist eine Kashima Gabel!!!
Meine sieht genau so aus, habe die auch. Die Fox-Gabeln ohne Kashima sind nicht so golden.
Gut, das ich mich nicht auch noch für den Kashima Dämpfer entschieden habe. Der sieht ja wirklich total anders aus. Eher wie Kupfer als Gold!
Hatte überlegt mir den aus optischen Gründen auch verbauen zu lassen.
Habe die 100,- Euro aber dann lieber in die Kindshock Sattelstütze investiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (27. März 2012)

Ok, und wieso sehen die Gabeln bei Fox anders aus und haben den Kashima Aufdruck? 
Das macht mich schon sehr stutzig.


----------



## zak0r (28. März 2012)

http://www.differentbikes.ca/north-vancouver/blog/fork-your-26er/

L 2 Gabeln mit Kashima, R 2x ohne Kashima.
Für mich sieht das sehr nach den gleichen Standrohren wie bei der 2. Gabel von R aus.
Bei den Kashima-Gabeln, wie auch bei meinem Dämpfer, ist auch oben der Kashima-Aufdruck klar vorhanden.
Ich werde das morgen mal direkt an Rose tragen.


----------



## BayPirate (28. März 2012)

OK, mach das!
Kannst ja mal Feedback geben. Hast mich jetzt auch ein wenig verunsichert.
Tatsache! 
War gerade nochmal schauen. Bei mir steht auch nichts von Kashima auf der Gabel. Und die goldenen Zierstreifen gibt´s auch nicht auf den Tauchrohren.
Hmmm, vieleicht ist das ja Modell abhängig. Bin aber wegen der goldenen Farbe auch davon ausgegangen, weil die normalen ja wie die Gabel ganz rechts auf dem Bild aussehen.
Wäre schon krass, wenn man einfach eine andere verbaut hätte. Schließlich hat man einen Aufpreis dafür bezahlt!
Werde mich auch mal schlau machen!


----------



## zak0r (29. März 2012)

Hier nun die Antwort:



> Hallo Herr XX,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -MIK- (29. März 2012)

Da könnte ich kotzen, dass Fox jetzt so einen Schmu veranstaltet...


----------



## BayPirate (29. März 2012)

Naja stellt mich jetzt auch nicht gerade zufrieden. Ich bin eher davon ausgegangen, das es eine 2011er Gabel ist.Die sahen nämlich so aus wie unsere. Aber wenn Fox OEM Produkte für Großkunden wie zB Rose anders designed, dann hätte ich mir ja auch ein Jimbo mit Rock Shox bestellen können. Wäre dann auch deutlich billiger geworden!!!


----------



## fabi.e (30. März 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, was generell diese Kashima Beschichtung soll?
Habe davon zuvor noch nie gehört und habe mein Rad OHNE Kashima bestellt.


----------



## BayPirate (30. März 2012)

Soll angeblich das Dämpfungsverhalten der Gabel verbessern. Durch diese spezielle Oberflächenbeschichtung der Standrohre und der neuen GKF Dichtungen soll die Gabel wohl sensibler werden. Ob man es wirklich merkt...


----------



## psycho82 (30. März 2012)

Meiner Meinung ist es Marketinggeblubbel!
Soll besseres Anspreachverhalten, ein besseres Losbrechmoment bringen also einfach weniger Reibung erzeugen.
Im Motocross und Supermoto gibt es die Beschichtungen schon laenger z.B. bei Kawasaki auch OEM. Durchgesetzt hat sich die Beschichtung im MX auch nie wirklich, bin zu meiner MX-Zeit auch ein Jahr lang Kashima gefahren und daher auch meine Meinung, das es nur Marketing ist. Habe danach meine Fahrwerke vom Tuner anpassen lassen, das brachte wesentlich mehr als Kashima!

Wuerde mich nach mehreren Fox-Gabeln und - Daempfern an verschiedenen Raedern, aber eh fuer andere Marken entscheiden - dies hat nicht ausschliesslich mit der Performance zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit der Firmenpolitik von Fox.
RS und MZ bieten genausoviel Performance fuer weniger Geld und sind servicefreundlicher.
Bei den Daempfern ist fuer mich Cane Creek momentan stand der Dinge auch wenn es einige Zeit braucht bis sie abgestimmt sind und Service kann jedes Oehlins-Center (einige Motorradhaendler) machen - leider kosten die Daempfer ein schweine Geld....

Will mit diesem Beitrag keinem auf die Fuesse treten, jeder der mit Fox unterwegs ist und gluecklich damit ist soll es sein - ich freu mich fuer euch! An meine Raeder kommt jedoch kein Fox mehr, aufgrund der Firmenphilosophie!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (4. April 2012)

Wieso Schmu? Hallo? Da steht "wird direkt von Fox für die Bikehersteller nach deren Wünschen hergestellt." Und es ist lediglich eine andere Farbe, das Kashima ist immer noch drauf. Wie stark der Goldton ist, hängt nur davon ab, wie lange die Standrohre in den Tauchbädern während des Herstellungsprozesses hing sowie an den Fertigungsschwankungen. Die netten Aufkleber auf den Tauchrohren sagen auch nichts darüber aus, ob es eine Kashimagabel ist.

Theoretisch bringt Kashima schon etwas, aber der Effekt ist seeehr marginal. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Standrohre und Dichtungen durch die bessere Schmierung nicht so schnell verschleißen.


----------



## Bordstein (4. April 2012)

Viel mehr als das Kashima-Zeug bringen die neuen SKF-Dichtungen. Damit spricht selbst die 32 Talas gut an, zwar nicht auf Float-Niveau, aber deutlich besser als die alten Talas. Hier kann man nicht von Marketing reden. Ob Kashima wirklich was bringt, keine Ahnung, ich bin es noch nicht gefahren. Jedenfalls haben normale Federgabeln meist eine Standrohrbeschichtung aus Aluminiumoxid. Die Standrohre sind eloxiert, anodisiert. Kashima ist auch nichts anderes als Aluminiumoxid, also ein (goldenes) Eloxal. Jedoch werden die Poren des Aluminiumoxids mit dem Trockenschmierstoff MoS2 ausgefüllt, weshalb man geringere Reibwerte erhält. 

Egal, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. Das Kashima ist mit jedem Jahr etwas erblast. Die ersten Modelle hatten noch einen sehr hellen Goldton. Die jetzigen Modelle haben dagegen eine dunklere Beschichtung. Also kann es durchaus sein, dass die Federgabel nicht mehr mit dem Gold strahlen tut. Es ist also normal, dass Kashima nicht mehr so gold ist, auch wenn Fox anscheinend was für ROSE angepasst haben soll...
MfG Timo


----------



## psycho82 (4. April 2012)

@Bordstein

Mit den SKF-Dichtungen gebe ich dir recht, die bringen wirklich was entgegen der Kashima Beschichtung!
Habe bei meiner 2011 Talas beim Service auch die SKF-Dichtungen verbaut, da ich mit der Gabel unzufrieden war, was das Ansprechverhalten anging. Zufrieden bin ich aber immer noch nicht, da eine Gabel ohne Absenkung einfach besser anspricht - was vom Aufbau her aber auch logisch ist und für mich die Konsequenz hat, dass an meine Räder keine absenkbare Gabel mehr kommen wird - ist bei einer vernünftigen Geo eh so unnötig wie eine Lockout oder Propedal beim Dämpfer (vernünftige Kinematik vorausgesetzt)! 
Bin auch schon eine 2012 Talas mit Kashima gefahren und das bessere Ansprechen, kommt meiner Meinung nach wirklich von den neuen Dichtungen, konnte keinen Unterschied zwischen der 2011 Talas mit SKF gegenüber der 2012 Kashima feststellen.   
Allerdings ist eine RS Revelation auch nicht schlechter als die Talas und die ist im Aftermarket bedeutend günstiger zu haben.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## tschlangenau (4. April 2012)

Hallo,

wollte mir demnächst ein Jabba Wood von Rose kaufen, bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich die Fox gabel mit oder ohne kashima nehmen soll.....Sind die SKF-Dichtungen denn auch bei der gabel ohne Kashima verbaut? Und wie ist das beim Dämpfer? Ist der RP23 (ohne Kashima) dann einfach nur die 2011er version? Weil der einzigste Unterschied ist ja das neue Kashima das 2012 für die Dämpfer gebracht wurde......
MFG


----------



## Thaddel (4. April 2012)

> Meiner Meinung ist es Marketinggeblubbel!



Sehe ich genauso. Ich wage sogar zu bezweifeln, dass das im Motorradrennsport rennentscheidend istâ¦


----------



## Bordstein (5. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mir demnächst ein Jabba Wood von Rose kaufen, bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich die Fox gabel mit oder ohne kashima nehmen soll.....Sind die SKF-Dichtungen denn auch bei der gabel ohne Kashima verbaut? Und wie ist das beim Dämpfer? Ist der RP23 (ohne Kashima) dann einfach nur die 2011er version? Weil der einzigste Unterschied ist ja das neue Kashima das 2012 für die Dämpfer gebracht wurde......
> MFG


 
Die SKF-Dichtungen sollen bei allen Fox-Gabeln der Modellreihe "Factory" verbaut sein, ob Kashima oder nur Eloxal ist egal. Ein Kumpel hatte die 2012 Talas 32 RLC in seinem Granite Chief verbaut, ohne Kashima, aber mit SKF-Staubabstreifern, von daher wird es bei dir wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein. Das Kashima am RP23 kannst du dir ebenfalls sparen. Der Hinterbau arbeitet erste Sahne, und das mit einem Luftdämpfer. Durch die gute Lagerung bringt sehr leichtes Drücken am Sattel bereits den ersten Millimeter Federweg. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass da mit Kashima noch mehr geht. Und 2011 RP23 ist nicht gleich 2012 RP23. Beim RP23 hast du im offnen Modus drei Druckstufen zur Auswahl. So kannst du im offnen Modus die Fox-typische, sehr geringe Low-Speed-Druckstufe ausgleichen. Durch das Umlegen des Hebels aktivierst du das Propedal, also das Plattformsystem. 

MfG Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

